# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos mágicos

## Sforito

Buenas. Soy un joven (43 años jejejeje) Aprendiz de magia.
Llevo 4 años aprendiendo de forma autodidacta con la ayuda de vez en cuando de algunos magos, sobre todo del Mago que me ayudo a iniciarme y me indicó 2 libros. (
Estoy en la época (supongo que a todo el mundo le pasa) que me curro mucho mis juegos (después de mucho para aquí y para allá me hecho una rutina de 4 juegos con un guion, gracias a los libros, que por supuesto es mejorable y otra rutina de juegos impromptu de 3 juegos + 1 especial por supuesto también con guion) pero me cuesta mucho encontrar el momento para hacerlos.
Si que es cierto que cada vez me piden que mas veces que haga cosas y me identifican como mago (cosa que todavía no me considero) y las manos han empezado a dejar de temblar (sobre todo porque desde que me compré el último libro "Magic Entertainment" he notado que tengo el control currándome más la presentación, de lo que digo y lo que hago). 
Pero esto es como una droga y necesito más. Esa sensación cuando a la gente con un triunfo un poco bien presentado les dejas con la boca abierta o las risas nerviosas o que no entienden nada. O fallar (por no tener las cosas controladas) y en el último bofetada al canto y te sueltan "¿dinos la verdad en los otros 2 has fallado a posta verdad?, son sensaciones únicas. 
Desde pequeñito siempre me gusto la magia, de hecho cuando tenía 8 años tuve mi primera caja de magia. (no, no era magia borras). No sabía donde tenía que dirigirme para seguir aprendiendo. La vida siguió y encontré a mi amigo, profesor y me volvió esa chispa.
Nada que solo quería saludaros. 
Gracias por vuestros consejos os leo mucho y es de mucha ayuda

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido al foro!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Bienvenido!

----------

